# Gabriel Struts?



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

I Bought Some Gabriel Struts for my sentra cause im waiting on my eibach springs to come in to lower it, i was just woundering if anyone had any comments on gabriel struts? i searched but it didnt bring anything up. anyone know what i should expect when i put them on some eibach lowering springs its a 1.4 inch drop.... thank you....


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Return Them And Get Kyb's

No Seriously, Return Them


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

whats wrong with them? the people i got them from dont go with kyb's so they said they couldnt get kyb's


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, as long as youre not autocrossing or anything they are ok. Theyre just replacement struts though. Most guys on the site figure- If something stock goes bad and there is a better aftermarket replacement then buy it. Pretty much its going to be around the same price. For instance kybs, how much did you get your gabriels for? I got kybs for like 35 bucks a pop. Kyb is excellent and they work well with lowering springs. Besides, kyb comes stock on nissan- also Honda if im correct. Seriously, Ive been through so much stuff with my car, I can tell ya just about anything- but its still going to be my opinion. the chassis on our cars being b13-b14, there are some simularitys (did I spell that right?) so when it comes to suspension, were kinda in the same ballpark


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I had some on my car with eibach's the problem is the gabriel struts don't have a lot of travel (the distance between
the bump stop and the top of the strut housing) so it would bottom out a lot. They went out fast and I had to replace them. Your best bet will be going with adjustables. They are more expensive but they will last longer, and will come out even in the long run cause you won't have to replace them as often.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Your struts didnt have alot of travel b/c you didnt cut your bumpstops. Seriously- its in the instructions. I dont know how many cars Ive lowered that Ive had to cut the bumpstops on, my car included. As for the coilover deal, unless you have a show car or you actually race, coilovers arent worth the problem, half of them fall apart. The only good ones on the market are the ones from high end companys like Tien and H&R. The 3a racing ones from pep boys arent worth a crap. Seriously, not to knock you, but that was kinda silly to say. Hundreds of websites including this one back up everything I just said.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Actually, sorry bout that- if you meant adjustable struts, like tokico- yeah youre right, those are awesome hehe- open mouth, insert foot


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I was talking about struts I don't think coilovers were even mentioned! 
and by the way my bumpstops were cut, so that was kind of "silly" of you to make that comment about me without knowing the whole deal. :fluffy:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Your struts didnt have alot of travel b/c you didnt cut your bumpstops. Seriously- its in the instructions. I dont know how many cars Ive lowered that Ive had to cut the bumpstops on, my car included. As for the coilover deal, unless you have a show car or you actually race, coilovers arent worth the problem, half of them fall apart. The only good ones on the market are the ones from high end companys like Tien and H&R. The 3a racing ones from pep boys arent worth a crap. Seriously, not to knock you, but that was kinda silly to say. Hundreds of websites including this one back up everything I just said.


How about the Ground Control?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ground controls are better then obx or 3a racing I suppose. Hey princess, I did apologize if you read my reply. Sorry again- Yes I didnt know the whole story, but hey, if youre lowering your car and youre spending that much on springs, why go with a crappy strut, Those things are designed to handle the extra stress. Im not knocking you guys, im just saying that its not worth it. I wouldnt put anything on my car in a coilover unless it was proven to work properly, Ive replaced the 3a crap coilovers and put eibachs back in a customers car once, and the things were totally shot.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, one more question. on the gabriel's are they going to give me a smooth ride with the eibach springs? or will they be pretty crappy? cuase your saying that they are about the same as stock just replacments, then will my ride go to crap now that i am putting the lowering springs on them??? thanks you guys are a big help....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, basically youre just gonna do it anyways. Go for it man, let us know how it rides with them. Which Eibachs are you using? The pro-kit or just the regular lowering springs with the kinda stock spring rate. THe prokit isnt going to go as low- I think for that car its like 1.5 inches and the regular eibachs are like 2 or something.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

eibach 1.5" sportlines 1.9"


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, thats basically what I said man. 1.5 and 2.0 inches, then they settle over a week also.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

i was ordering 1.5 ones.. ill let you guys know how it works out.. should be here within the next day or so. then should have them on by beggining of next week


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would suggest.........*



Texas96Sentra said:


> whats wrong with them? the people i got them from dont go with kyb's so they said they couldnt get kyb's


Well, just because they can't get them doesn't mean the Gabriels are better struts. Return them and get KYB's.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

turbo91ser said:


> Well, just because they can't get them doesn't mean the Gabriels are better struts. Return them and get KYB's.



Well we will see how it works out, i got them and i got the springs, prob put them on this week, ill let you know how it works out, and ill post pics....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah I was talking about struts I don't think coilovers were even mentioned!
> and by the way my bumpstops were cut, so that was kind of "silly" of you to make that comment about me without knowing the whole deal. :fluffy:


 Yeah you tell him.


----------

